# Upcoming Wine Events



## Runningwolf (Jan 22, 2014)

There are a number of wine events coming up in the next several months. Is anyone planning on going to any of them? These are all great venues. It would be neat to meet up with each other, for those in the area.

Midwest Grape & Wine + Craft Brew in Missouri, February 4-7

American Wine Society Conference in Pittsburgh, March 1

Eastern Winery Exposition in Lancaster, PA, March 3-4

Winemakers Magazine conference in Virginia, June 6-7


----------



## Julie (Jan 22, 2014)

Dan do you know what the Eastern Winery Exposition in Lancaster is about? Is the a we page I can see what there itinery is?


----------



## cmason1957 (Jan 22, 2014)

I may be attending the expo of the Midwest grape and wine thing. Since it is about 10 miles from my house.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 22, 2014)

http://www.easternwineryexposition.com/registration/

Julie you will not regret spending the money to go to this. It's one of the biggest trade shows in the country (I didn't say the biggest) and the classes are great. 

I would also highly recommend the one in Pittsburgh for classes. Doug did very well in the competition there. 

I will be part of the judging panel on Saturday, then hosting a Chilean workshop Sunday Morning. In the afternoon I'll be pouring wine. Right after the conference I'll be driving across the state to go the Eastern Winery Exposition.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 22, 2014)

cmason1957 said:


> I may be attending the expo of the Midwest grape and wine thing. Since it is about 10 miles from my house.



That's awesome. Look for our booth there. Unfortunately I will not be attending that one as I scheduled a workshop at the winery that weekend I'll need to prepare for.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 22, 2014)

Hope to be at the WineMaker Mag conference in June.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jan 23, 2014)

Here's the link to the AWS Pittsburgh Conference...

http://awspghwineconference.org/Images/2014CompConf_flyer_ve2r_1.16.14.pdf


----------



## Julie (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks Doug!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks Doug I didn't even have that.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jan 23, 2014)

Looks like some good seminars again. Need to see if I have anything going on that weekend....Either way I won't be entering anything this year.


----------



## almargita (Jan 24, 2014)

Could someone post a little more detail on the classifications to make sure any entries get into the proper place. I'm assuming the Chilian buckets fall into the Vinifera area & local buckets are varietal? What exactely is the hybrid class?

Dan, since you help in judging, can you expand? Want to make sure any entries get in the proper classificatoin, or is it really that critical?

Al


----------



## GreginND (Jan 24, 2014)

Unfortunately I am not able to attend any of these conferences. Here are a couple other conferences people may be interested in. I'm afraid I can't go to them either.

Midwest Grape and Wine Conference, Feb 4-7, St. Charles, MO

Cold Climate Conference, Feb 20-22, St. Paul, MN


----------



## Flem (Jan 29, 2014)

Al, I'm not certain, but I would think the juice buckets would fall into 
Class 10 - Red or White Concentrates or Kits.


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 11, 2014)

Looks like I won't be able to attend the conference on March 1st. My daugher has a birthday party that day for a friend of the family so I'll likely end up needing to be there instead.  I can always take a bottle of wine with me I guess.... LOL


----------

